# Way Back When



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

http://render2.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup...C/of=50,590,232

I was 11 years old. I was in charge of directing.

What you have here is a 1971 Burb with a 350 4 -barrel, 45gal gas tank, and a Reese dual cam. The trailer is a 31' Vega trailer. My parents came home from an RV show with a piece of paper. It had a picture of a 25' and a 32' trailer. My dad told us kids we were getting the 25'. We were very surprised when he brought home the 31 footer.

I remember my dad cutting a 2 week vacation short because the gas prices shot up to .63 gal due to something called the Iraqy oil embargo ???


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That's awesome thanks for sharing.







I was just talking about that w/ someone at my son's school & we were guessing it was 74. When they had the Odd & Even #'s on the plates to get gas. I was 8, but I remember.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

kjdj said:


> http://render2.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup...C/of=50,590,232
> 
> I was 11 years old. I was in charge of directing.
> 
> ...


Great photo. Both tt's and tv's have come a long way.

BTW, it was called the Arab Oil Embargo. OPEC started the whole thing. The Arab countries were "supposedly" punishing America and others for supporting Isreal.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks!
I found it in some old slides I've been scanning.

I've suddenly forgot how to post a pic in the body of the message.
I better do some reading.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> That's awesome thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm....a 2-page spread in my HS yearbook with photos of empty gas tanks, gas lines, red & green flags, odd/even signs....... Classes were even cancelled occassionally, when enough of the teachers couldn't get to school and the bus companies couldn't get enough gas....


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I was in high school also. My older sister was dating a guy who owned a gas station. If needed to we could call him and sneak down at night and fill up.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I'll hijack my own post.

I see the embargo started Oct 17, 73. Then we got hit again Jan of 74.

"On October 6, 1973, the Jewish holy day of Yom Kippur, Egyptian forces attacked Israel from across the Suez Canal, while at the same time Syrian troops were flooding the Golan Heights in a surprise offensive. After early losses, Israeli counterattacks quickly pushed into Syrian territory in the north, as troops outflanked the Egyptian army in the south. Israel, with help from the U.S., succeeded in reversing the Arab gains and a cease-fire was concluded in November. But on October 17, OPEC struck back against the West by imposing an oil embargo on the U.S., while increasing prices by 70% to America's Western European allies. Overnight, the price of a barrel of oil to these nations rose from $3 to $5.11. [In January 1974, they raised it further to $11.65.] The U.S. and the Netherlands, in particular, were singled out for their support of Israel in the war.}

3-5 bucks a barrel oil ???


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

RizFam said:


> That's awesome thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The odds and Even #'s on the plates were in 1978-79...I know this cause I was driving my mustang v-8 when I turned 16. I remember first having to wait in long lines, then the odd/even days began









Great photo! Thanks for sharing


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I had just joined the Air Force, didn't have to worry about gas prices for awhile (basic training, Tech school) None the less a year I will never forget


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> That's awesome thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The odds and Even #'s on the plates were in 1978-79...I know this cause I was driving my mustang v-8 when I turned 16. I remember first having to wait in long lines, then the odd/even days began








[/quote]
I was thinking there was a second period of rationing....that one was my Sr. yr. in college


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> That's awesome thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The odds and Even #'s on the plates were in 1978-79...I know this cause I was driving my mustang v-8 when I turned 16. I remember first having to wait in long lines, then the odd/even days began








[/quote]
I was thinking there was a second period of rationing....that one was my Sr. yr. in college








[/quote]

Yeah I don't remember that? I just remember being a kid & the gas lines were blocks long & when you got to the pump they would only allow a certain amt. like $10. you weren't allowed to fill up.


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

RizFam said:


> That's awesome thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too remember. We lived in Wisconsin and my mom said she didn't care if were ran out of gas and had to sit on the side of the road until we could get more - we were going to go to Chicago so she could see her mother. We did and we made it


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

That first embargo I was going to "C" School (a little Navy lingo, there) down at Keesler AFB in Mississippi. I was driving a '73 Dodge Challenger with a 340 and 3:55 gears. Boy that thing sucked gas....but sure was fun to drive!

Bob


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I was 9.. I still remember going on a vacation with my parents to Canada in 1973.. Gas was like .63 cents a gallon there... They got out and took pics... Little did we all know our gas prices would pass that price shortly..

My parents rig of choice.. A '73 Olds 98 regency, 455.. Towing a 30 foot Jayco... I do remember it being a tail dragger.. It had equalizer, and air shocks.. But from what I remember it still was a tail dragger.. In these days, this would be a hillbilly rig.. lol

We spent many a day in that rig goin campin.. I as a kid loved camping... Being I'm still a kid, I love it! lol

Carey


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

ahhh.. '74, I remember it well..oh wait, I wasn't even a gleam in my Dad's eye then









Funny how little campers have changed from the outside overall.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> That first embargo I was going to "C" School (a little Navy lingo, there) down at Keesler AFB in Mississippi. I was driving a '73 Dodge Challenger with a 340 and 3:55 gears. Boy that thing sucked gas....but sure was fun to drive!
> 
> Bob


Interesting, I was going to Tech school in Keesler AFB in 1974


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

AHHH..........graduated Class of '74 and got a '75 Mercury Cougar, baby blue, two door with a 302 engine. VOOM-VOOM!!!








Darlene


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> That first embargo I was going to "C" School (a little Navy lingo, there) down at Keesler AFB in Mississippi. I was driving a '73 Dodge Challenger with a 340 and 3:55 gears. Boy that thing sucked gas....but sure was fun to drive!
> 
> Bob


Interesting, I was going to Tech school in Keesler AFB in 1974








[/quote]

Since I was there TDY, and in the Navy to boot, they put me in the 3406th TDY Squadron. You know, the one that had maid service in the barracks. You Air Force folks had it made.

Bob


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> That first embargo I was going to "C" School (a little Navy lingo, there) down at Keesler AFB in Mississippi. I was driving a '73 Dodge Challenger with a 340 and 3:55 gears. Boy that thing sucked gas....but sure was fun to drive!
> 
> Bob


Interesting, I was going to Tech school in Keesler AFB in 1974








[/quote]

Since I was there TDY, and in the Navy to boot, they put me in the 3406th TDY Squadron. You know, the one that had maid service in the barracks. You Air Force folks had it made.

Bob
[/quote]

Yeah well we didn't have maid service in our Squadron but did have it after tech school. The thing I remember the most was when I got into the Barracks I when to the Coke machine and it was not a Soda machine but a Beer machine







I could not believe you could leave your room go down the hall and buy a Beer, WOW I was in Heaven.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice pic







That was back when the 31 meant the overall length, including the toungue, now 31 means closer to 36 overall

John


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

[quote name='sgalady' date='Apr 12 2007, 11:59 PM' post='207501']
AHHH..........graduated Class of '74 and got a '75 Mercury Cougar, baby blue, two door with a 302 engine. VOOM-VOOM!!!








Darlene








[/quote

I was born in 74 am I the youngest OB'er here?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NAturedog2 said:


> AHHH..........graduated Class of '74 and got a '75 Mercury Cougar, baby blue, two door with a 302 engine. VOOM-VOOM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was born in 74 am I the youngest OB'er here?
[/quote]







I hope so









(Class of '75 here....High School, that is)


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

NAturedog2 said:


> I was born in 74 am I the youngest OB'er here?


Not quite. I was born in 76...I'm just a baby!









Paul


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

emsley3 said:


> I was born in 74 am I the youngest OB'er here?


Not quite. I was born in 76...I'm just a baby!









Paul
[/quote]

Got ya beat by a year...younger that is


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

reading this post made me feel old. Thanks








Class of 72 ( High School)


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Class of '78 here and DW is '82...


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Class of '68 was GREAT!

Royal Oak Dondero High School
Royal Oak, Michigan


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Born in 1973. I do remember my parents selling the 78 suburban for the gas crunch then. 350 4 barrell. We then got a 79 Malibu wagon, 200 cu in. v-6 with a 3 speed on the floor!!!! No A/C but we didnt need it in Maine. Bought it at Pape chevrolet. I drove that car when I turned 16.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

shhh....I was born in '78.....this is stuff I only heard about in history class......or from DH ROFL!

Micah


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

matty1 said:


> I was born in 74 am I the youngest OB'er here?


Not quite. I was born in 76...I'm just a baby!









Paul
[/quote]

Got ya beat by a year...younger that is
[/quote]

Wow I'm glad a few others chimed in. I was born in 74 as well. Yes, I have read all about the oil embargo (they were still teaching history in the 1990's







)


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Born 73..... The only thing I remember is my family complaining about it......

...... Class of 91......(wow did i say that).....


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh, wow man...the 70's. I can't remember them. 
david


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

Also remember the 70's started them about 15 months ago.
Sure enjoying them.

Your young people take good care of your selves so you can enjoy the 70's.Work hard and play hard.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

justus said:


> Also remember the 70's started them about 15 months ago.
> Sure enjoying them.
> 
> Your young people take good care of your selves so you can enjoy the 70's.Work hard and play hard.


----------

